# Trouble accessing the site?



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm getting reports of a few people getting errors when accessing the site. If you are having troubles, or hear from anyone having troubles, have them clear their web browser's cache and cookies, restart their computer and try again. I've been trying all day to duplicate the issue and I cannot, so there must be something that is specific to those particular users.. I haven't been able to nail down where the problem is yet..


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Had a little surf Shad and no problemo here. 
All seems to work OK ! 

Andrew


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I spoke too soon Shad, I found probs just after the last post. 

If you go to the Beginners forum (and others) and click page 2 (or others) down the bottom you get the never ending spin thing. 
I would suspect the problem lays with the javascript function below. 

href="javascript:afPage(2); 

Good luck with it 

Andrew


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Twice today, mid-morning, got a strange error message. DOTNETNUKE followed by "error message. I went back to the site in the late afternoon and everything was working. I thought you were doing maintenance. I never made any attempt to clear cookies or my cache. But it worked in the afternoon. Nothing changed in MY computer.

I did not reboot.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Shad- I sent you all the data the other day when it happened. 
Two hours later(with no Billy Gates Reboot) was back up. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Default...string+was+not+in+a+correct+format.&content=0 

error=Input string was not in a correct format. 



DotNetNuke Error 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

An error has occurred. 
An error has occurred. 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Return to Site


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Shad, 

I did a reboot after clearing the cookies and cache and all works again - just like you said ! 

Andrew 



*REBOOT 


*
[/b]


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This morning I had the same problem with the dotnetnuke page showing up. I tried again later this afternoon and all was well with my MLS world. I did not reboot. I am running system 7 on a HP.


Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I also got the "dotnetnuke" after spending about 1/2 hour making a post only to be thrown off before the post went up.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Shad, 

It came back straight away ! 
Cleared the cookies and cache went back to mylargescale and 
all worked again for the second time until ... 
you log in then you can't load any other forum page except the first one. 

Cookie Monster for sure ! 

Andrew


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

got a strange error message. DOTNETNUKE followed by "error message. I went back to the site in the late afternoon and everything was working. I thought you were doing maintenance. I never made any attempt to clear cookies or my cache. But it worked in the afternoon. Nothing changed in MY computer.Same for me yesterday (the same day).


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I couldn't get in at all yesterday, kept getting that dotnetnuke error message. Today, no problem at all so far.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I too had the problem. I went away and did some other stuff and when I eventually came back the problem was gone.

Jerry


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Seems I'm good to go now too.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I can access the site here at home, but cannot bring it up at the office (same error message that others have gotten) 

Allan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

-1 for the Nuke error......

A critical error has occurred.
Input string was not in a correct format.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the DotNetNuke error for about an hour this morning, both at home and at work. Obviously it's working okay now.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Same here, closing and opening the site didn't help, taking a shower did! 

Felt like I lost a friend! 

John


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I reset the server service and submitted a support ticket with the developer..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just go to your browser, and re-type the full address and it will reload and let you connect it did me anyway!! http://mylargescale.com/ Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray if you are using a bookmark to access the site until you delete the bookmark, and then re-type full address again and then bookmark it won't work that dotnetnuke error message takes over your bookmark once you have it say there is an error!! Regal


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 26 Apr 2010 11:14 AM 
Ray if you are using a bookmark to access the site until you delete the bookmark, and then re-type full address again and then bookmark it won't work that dotnetnuke error message takes over your bookmark once you have it say there is an error!! Regal 
Not so in my case. I re-type, when to goggle and tried to open from there, deleted the bookmark....nothing clear the dotnetnuke. What is this dotnetnuke, spyware or controlling software?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm.....I just got DotNetNuked!! It happened when I was in the process of submitting a response. I had to completely back out and try to access mls before it would let me on but every time I tried to log in I got DotNetNuked again! I waited two hours and everything works again. Go figure.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What is this dotnetnuke...DotNetNuke is an open source platform for building web sites based on Microsoft .NET technology.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve you don't have to wait just re-type in the http://www.mylargescale.com/ and make sure you eliminate or delete your bookmark and make a new one. Worked today as it did a few weeks ago when that nukey thingy happned. It appears it takes over your bookmark, so have to get rid of that if you had it bookmarked Regal


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

By the time I got back to the office yesterday afternoon, and following my earlier post, I was able to access MLS. I will confirm that again after I get back to work (under the weather and staying home today).


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

It looks like from the logs, there was about a 30 minute time frame that no one could log in. I've been working with the developer to identify the cause.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Shad, 

Thanks for your efforts to 'sort out' the site, I went to log on yesterday evening (in the UK) and as the others up came 'DotnetNuke' - - some quick checks showed that you had taken the site off - no doubt to try & find out faults. 

It seems to have been more than half an hour, but all is apparently back to normal now in here in the UK.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not work for some time late last week (Fri/Sat), but I was on the road so I figured it was a local service issue. 

Everything works now without logout, without cookie clean out and all bookmarks are fine.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not work for some time late last week (Fri/Sat), but I was on the road so I figured it was a local service issue. 

Everything works now without logout, without cookie clean out and all bookmarks are fine.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 11 Apr 2010 11:04 PM 
Twice today, mid-morning, got a strange error message. DOTNETNUKE followed by "error message. I went back to the site in the late afternoon and everything was working. I thought you were doing maintenance. I never made any attempt to clear cookies or my cache. But it worked in the afternoon. Nothing changed in MY computer.

I did not reboot.


Perhaps it is an annual thing.









11 months later I had the same results (on multiple computers) as Gary.

This morning everything is working fine and as with Gary I did not reboot or do anything. I just did other stuff until this morning.

The DOTNETNUKE error message concerned me as I thought the site might have been attacked.

Jerry


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I also was sent to DOTNETNUKE yesterday. I tried to log in over a period of about 6 hours and received that message. 

Finally last night I logged in with no problems.

John


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, I too had DotNukes Yesterday and Saturday as well. Seems all is fine now, Thanks Shad.

Fred


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 26 Apr 2010 11:59 AM 
What is this dotnetnuke... 

DotNetNuke is an open source platform for building web sites based on Microsoft .NET technology. 
...........................................................

The only way i could get mine out (Dotnetnuke.com) was after dumping all cookies and temp files was in 15 min or so go to Run/REGEDIT and do search for dotnetnuke and i remove it that way as it was a default. Then things worked ok.. Something must set it into the reg.??
Now working ok today... 
Had to do it to all three computers to get it out?? 
Maybe it just my setting somewhere??








Not sure if this is the problem or not, but Dumped Comcast Norton and now have Avast that works better.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Yesterday and earlier today no access !


----------



## FRedner (Mar 20, 2011)

Yawn....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey FRedner, do you have anything constructive to add? I see that you answered another post about this subject the same way. If we're boring you, please let us know! DotNetNuke is frustrating in that you don't know what's going on and it _does_ look like something that doesn't belong! If it's old hat to you, a simple courtesy would have been to give a quick explanation. Oh well.....whatever.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Ditto your comment Steve ! 


Personally no problems accessing today ! Bugs have hopefully been terminated  


doug c


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems real slow though.


----------



## FRedner (Mar 20, 2011)

---deleted---


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very slow since last night.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Me too Skippy, What does our $25.00 buy us 

anymore...................


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I added a comment earlier about the problem, because I thought that it would help if Shad know how wide spread the problem was. It happened again yesterday. I'm not complaining, just trying to be helpful.

Chuck


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I came home from ECLSTS to post activities. NO! NO! I got the "NUKE"!!! For the first time. This site is falling by the wayside!! 
My computer is always saying "Waiting for MyLargeScale." I am tied of waiting and getting kicked-out. It sure ain't like it used to be. You find me elsewhere REAL SOON!! I am very concerned about our "Honorary Engineer", he seems to be self interested elsewhere.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So where is Shad to tell us what is going on?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had A LOT of trouble accessing the site over the last few weeks. Sometimes it's extremely slow, and sometimes it doesn't show up at all--I get a server database error message or I get the Dotnuke message. It's a little irritating. I still don't understand why the search function never works


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I've watched tar melt while waiting for a response...


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Shad, 

I just tried to post using the Add Reply and it dosent work. The only way I can post is with the quick reply. Is anyone else having this problem?? 
We cleared out the cookies on our puder, didn't make any difference. 

chuck


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Even the moderators won't comment.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just testing to see if "Reply" works... will try "Quote" next.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 27 Mar 2011 02:18 PM 
Just testing to see if "Reply" works... will try "Quote" next.


Quoting my own "Reply".


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick Reply to my last post... if this shows up then all three methods are working for me.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had that problem, where "add reply" doesn't work but quick reply does. Am I the only one, who, when editing a reply, finds that hitting "return" makes the text get out of order? 

I hesitated to reply because running a site like this can be a pain in the neck and no hosting site is perfect. But it's been going on for a while now.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Test of "Add Reply"...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Test of "Quick Reply"...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Both are working for me.


As for a mod replying on other issues... the site being down, or it's slowness... sometimes we don't know any more than you do, so in those cases (like this last one), what would you have us say... "Me too?"


"If a man's words are no better than silence, he should remain silent." - Kwai Chang Cain


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Better to keep one's mouth shut and be thought a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt." - unknown


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, it might be nice if someone would Acknowledge the problems and contact the Webmaster. 
On the other hand if we can't get into the site or reply, we can't even tell you there is a problem. 
Some day you all will wonder where everybody went.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have also been getting the dotnetnukle error... also loading is always slow, 3 other homepages load but the 4th MLS takes 10-15seconds usually. Sometimes just locking up.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard - I sent Shad a text message that the site was down when I tried to log in Friday evening. He said he wasn't then at home but would be in an hour. The next time I tried to log in, it was fixed. That's all I know about it. I saw no point in saying, "Yes the site was down but now it's back up." Everyone already knew that or I couldn't have posted it and they couldn't read it if that were not the case. I don't know why the site went down. I don't know what Shad did to fix it. I don't know why it was slow, and I don't know why it's now back to normal. Informative, no? 

The mods have no access to the server. We can't reset it, we can't fix it if things go down, and we can't view the server logs to see what happened. We are as much at the mercy of things as everyone else. The only thing we can do that you can't is to edit, delete, and move posts. We can receive the Mod Alerts. That's the extent of our capabilities.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight thanks for your efforts. Sometimes it is nice to know there was a problem and that it has been addressed. Otherwise it is just a crap shoot. It just seems so touchy... we would like to have something we can depend on. People get frustrated and just move on.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

nobody of you guys has read "1984"? 

the slowness is due to big brother observing all persons with an undue level of individualism. - just to secure the homeland... ;-)


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Ya gotta admit that it is kinda funny that there have already been 60 posts that so far have been viewed 3,874 times about the fact that folks have been unable to post or to view the posts on MLS.









This is turning a non-event into a top viewed event (OK I admit I am one of the posters and viewers but it still strikes me as funny). 

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It just seems so touchy... we would like to have something we can depend on. People get frustrated and just move on.I hear ya Richard, and I concur. Wish there was more I could do.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 27 Mar 2011 08:11 PM 
Dwight thanks for your efforts. Sometimes it is nice to know there was a problem and that it has been addressed. Otherwise it is just a crap shoot. It just seems so touchy... we would like to have something we can depend on. People get frustrated and just move on. 




Frustrated? maybe..mildly.
but "move on"?? I think thats a major exagerration..
I have been a member of MLS for almost 10 years now..
I check it every day..
It has been "down" twice recently, from what I recall..
the first time for a few hours, and this second time for maybe 12 hours..

so thats 2 days out of 3,600 days I have been enjoying MLS..
is that *really* a serious problem??
I dont think so..

I agree..this is all a non-issue..

Scot


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...finds that hitting "return" makes the text get out of order?" 


Yes been going on 
doug c 
for a few months, hit return a couple times, and some line will be ripped out and bounce down to say bottom of text. like this . . .


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 28 Mar 2011 04:48 AM 
nobody of you guys has read "1984"? 

the slowness is due to big brother observing all persons with an undue level of individualism. - just to secure the homeland... ;-) 

Thanks Korm, the site got much faster for me when I put on my tinfoil hat....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The Trains (magazine) dot com forums are also running slow lately... many complaints over there too.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Spule 4 on 28 Mar 2011 07:26 PM 
Posted By kormsen on 28 Mar 2011 04:48 AM 
nobody of you guys has read "1984"? 

the slowness is due to big brother observing all persons with an undue level of individualism. - just to secure the homeland... ;-) 

Thanks Korm, the site got much faster for me when I put on my tinfoil hat.... 

yeah, that will be nearly as usefull as leaden diapers.
but - psssst! - don't tell the others! let them believe, it's just tecnical problems.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 29 Mar 2011 04:55 AM 
Posted By Spule 4 on 28 Mar 2011 07:26 PM 
Posted By kormsen on 28 Mar 2011 04:48 AM 
nobody of you guys has read "1984"? 

the slowness is due to big brother observing all persons with an undue level of individualism. - just to secure the homeland... ;-) 

Thanks Korm, the site got much faster for me when I put on my tinfoil hat.... 

yeah, that will be nearly as usefull as leaden diapers.
but - psssst! - don't tell the others! let them believe, it's just tecnical problems.


Metalized Mylar is lots better than either tin or aluminiumanum at keeping your thoughts secret. It can also be formed into very fashionable appearal!

As for "Leaden" diapers, well... Just what have been feeding the baby, anyway?

"Leaded" diapers are only useful for those whose brains are up their... well... if that is where their brains are, then the shielding is not to keeps secrets, but to shield the rest of us from the thoughts.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 29 Mar 2011 09:21 AM 
Posted By kormsen on 29 Mar 2011 04:55 AM 
Posted By Spule 4 on 28 Mar 2011 07:26 PM 
Posted By kormsen on 28 Mar 2011 04:48 AM 
nobody of you guys has read "1984"? 

the slowness is due to big brother observing all persons with an undue level of individualism. - just to secure the homeland... ;-) 

Thanks Korm, the site got much faster for me when I put on my tinfoil hat.... 

yeah, that will be nearly as usefull as leaden diapers.
but - psssst! - don't tell the others! let them believe, it's just tecnical problems.


Metalized Mylar is lots better than either tin or aluminiumanum at keeping your thoughts secret. It can also be formed into very fashionable appearal!

As for "Leaden" diapers, well... Just what have been feeding the baby, anyway?

"Leaded" diapers are only useful for those whose brains are up their... well... if that is where their brains are, then the shielding is not to keeps secrets, but to shield the rest of us from the thoughts.




Sir! you are not up to date! as engineer Gyro Gearloose clearly has proven, radioactive protophotonic spiral rays tend to enter human bodies through the lower body openings. but the pure weight of the lead draws them back.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah but anybody up on the latest research knows that protophotonic spiral rays are not radioactive and radioactive protophotonic rays don't spiral.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on hemisphere. Thanks on the lead underwear. But will this help as I still have the little black (UN) helicopters (that no one else can hear becuse they are on whisper mode) to contend with.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Since this topic has now strayed from my original intent, I'm locking it.


----------

